# Is it too Late for Implantation Bleeding?



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone

I am worried sick at the moment and I know this question has probably been asked a thousand times before but here goes anyway, 
I had ec on 03/06/08 and et on 06/06/08 and yesterday I had slight spotting which was brownish in colour - now this is what always happens with me before AF shows up and I'm worried sick that it is game over for us.....There is not so much of it today and there is no red blood yet but as I said this is what happens to me when AF arrives, I get a couple of days brown spotting before AF arrives...I am trying to hold on to the hope that this is perhaps implantation bleeding but to be honest I think it would be too late My Test day is Friday and I just don't know how I'm going to get through this week without testing earlier (which I wont)...but in my heart I feel that AF is just around the corner because I have all the associated cramping and emotions etc...also I don't feel any different at all I know that a lot of girls on here have little signs like boob tenderness etc but I have had nothing...anyway I was just hoping someone out there had exactly the same as me and still got a BFP 

Lots of love Clairexxxxx


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry Claire, can't really help but wanted to send you some positive vibes  

You can't always tell, there is a lady on here who tested negative and then 2 weeks later had a positve, so don't give up yet!
The 2WW is hard at the best of times, and I must admit I have never made it to test day without bleeding - although once I was pregnant even after a bleed, and only tested because my husband made me! (Unfortunately turned out to be ectopic).

So sending   and 

Springs


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

That person is me!!

I had full on bleeding and a bfn before i found out that i was actually pregnant at 5 weeks and 5 days...so anything's possible!!


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Claire

My dates for ec and et are the same as yours but I have been asked to go for a test tomorrow!  I think that this is far too early and am not really sure about it all.  From what I have read it may not be too late for implantation bleeding as in assisted concepton time seems to get pushed on a few days.

Good luck - will keep in touch


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

CLH - I had EC the same date as u (3rd june) and transfer the 5th june. I also had brown spotting on saturday and today. But yesterday was only 10 days post ET for you wasnt it? Apparently implantation happens anytime between 5-12 days post transfer so i think we should stay positive as this could be implantation bleed. I like u am panicking to death aswell though so i know how horrible u must be feeling. 
I get a little bit of brown the day before AF but not much, and i know this is horrible but mine this time is REALLY brown, alot darker than normal, wonder what that means? i feel like AF is on the way aswell so i am just preparing myself for the worst now, i hav to or i will just be too gutted wen i test thursday.
Keep in touch luv an let us know how ur going. 
Join us on the 2WW board, everyone in the same boat there and u'll get lots of great support.
Good luck chick 
xxxxx


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, thanks for your replies......

Just to say that I am certain now that AF has arrived...(spotting is heavier with red blood now) I did a test this morning (OTD is Friday) as I just wanted to know and of course it was a BFN.  We feel truly gutted and heart broken as everything was going so well and clinic seemed so pleased with our results but never mind...I actually feel strong and ready to face round 2 (whenever that may be!)...I feel especially sad as I gave up a job I love to concentrate on treatment (as they were not very understanding when it came to going for appointments) and now I have to face the challenge of getting a new job etc......DH is equally as gutted.  Obviously, I am going to test on Friday just for closure and then make a follow-on appointment to discuss our options for round 2 - I believe we can start again in 3 months or so....

It is our first anniversary on 7th July so I am looking forward to that...I am finding now that I need things like that to focus on and look forward to if that makes sense.........

I just wanted to say thanks everyone for your support and I will be back on now and again to see progress and of course see all those BFP's...

Sadly for us, it wasn't meant to be, but you never know, maybe round 2 will be our time...

Lots of love Clairexxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Claire - please don't give up yet.  I know it doesn't look good, and chances are it won't be but it would be far too early to get a BFP yet anyway.  I had lots of very heavy bleeding from 3 days before OTD, and tested early and got bfn.  I didn't test properly on OTD and it took another 2 weeks before i found out that i was in fact pregnant.  I always wondered if a second one had tried to implant and it was the remains of that coming away. (there was a patch of bleeding next to Mollie during later scans)

It is really really important that you test properly on OTD just to be on the safe side.

big hugs


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

hopefully, we pray all's fine BUT if not, take comfort from the fact that many women do MUCH better with FET than fresh. it's weird but there it is. Some women's implantation receptors dont like the high levels of E2 on a stimulated cycle and much prefer the natural cycle/FET. so good luck either way. you WILL get there. xxx


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi clare, as i posted yesterday, i had same collection day as u and transfer day before you. I have had more bleeding today brown then some really red, then more brown again. Its not alot but i hav had to use SP anyway. Hav no pains or nothing. Still got a little bit of hope but i feel like this is over now again. Cant believe i will hav to go through it all again, i hate it so much. 
Still gonna test thurs    and u should do 2 claire.
How u feelin today??

xx


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks again for your replies...It is so nice to know I have support here...I don't know what I would have done without FF....

Sallywags - thanks for your reply....I will be doing a test on Friday just so I can have closure, your story has really given me hope though as you just never know (even though I think I do deep down inside  )....

Anna - I hadn't thought about FET like that so you have given me comfort in thinking about the next go...thank you

Lucy - Hiya Lucy, I think you should keep hold of your hope I really do as you say you haven't had a lot of bleeding...I've got everything crossed for you....Good luck for Thursday,I will be looking out for your result....I will do my test for sure on Friday and I will update here.....I know what you mean, just the thought of doing this all over again is awful, but strangely I feel more ready for it this time...

Elliele - how did you get on with your test? thinking of you

Thanks again everybody

Love Clairexxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lucy and Claire - I hope it all goes OK for your test days today & tomorrow. Everything is crossed for you both and I'm thinking of you. 

I've got test day tomorrow, but I'm totally freaking out today. I've just had some spotting, but I don't think it's red. During my last cycle I started bleeding on day 13 and I'm just so scared it's all happening again. DH and I have been so positive this time round. Things have felt so different, but I think today it may all be over. The thought of going through all of this again is just awful.   I'm sure I have the feelings I always get before AF arrives - please stay away! 

T xxx


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you Tessie....

I   that it isn't AF on her way for you......Please stay positive      As you say it is not red so that is a good sign....

Things are not good with me, I tested again this morning and it is a negative.......My AF has arrived and it is really heavy and painful so I know it is game over for me (well, until the next time)....... 

I hope you are ok and I wish you all the very best for tomorrow  

Lots of love Clairexxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Claire I am so sorry! I'  sending you a big   and thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you Tessie and I too am thinking of you.....Good luck for tomorrow...Please let me know how you get on...


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi girls

Tessie how r u today? I started spotting from sat onwards, done a test got negative on wed, stil gonna test tomorrow though to be sure. Mine bleeding is heavy and very painful now, am in agony, makes it worse coz its just like the worst reminder that it hasnt worked  


CLH how hav u been luv?

Good luck to everyone testing today and tomorrow.
xx


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Lucy

I have felt really fed up today, period is so painful and heavy and it is like everytime I go to the toilet it is a constant reminder of this cycle failing....I am looking forward to it going away so I can finally get closure and then start thinking about what to do next!  It is just not fair!  I have phoned clinic and told them and they agreed that it must be BFN...I am stopping pessaries aswell - too messy  

I hope you are ok?  

I will be thinking of you tomorrow....

Lots of love 

Clairexx


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry to hear your news Claire.  My result was BFN on Tues (OTD) and AF arrived with avengence today!  We hope to start treatment again on my next natural cycle however DH has got a cold with a bit of a fever and I'm concerned re:sperm so unsure at minute.

Take care all


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey!

It's not looking good. I had spotting all last night and it's getting heavier today. In my heart I know it's all over, but there is that Tiny bit of hope still there. I went for the blood test this morning and have to phone at 1:30pm to get the result to get it confirmed. I know it's over, but I'm just wishing it wasn't. The treatment this time round was so awful the thought of a third round is horrible! I felt so different throughout this cycle too. I was so sure it was going to work.

Right now I just feel numb, but I know the tears will be arriving soon. 

T x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I really hope that phone call is a good one       

Lully x


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

elliele said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry to hear your news Claire. My result was BFN on Tues (OTD) and AF arrived with avengence today! We hope to start treatment again on my next natural cycle however DH has got a cold with a bit of a fever and I'm concerned re:sperm so unsure at minute.
> 
> Take care all


Thank you Elliele....I am so sorry to hear your news...  Good luck for next time - it will be our time then! lots of love Clairexx


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Tessie* said:


> Hey!
> 
> It's not looking good. I had spotting all last night and it's getting heavier today. In my heart I know it's all over, but there is that Tiny bit of hope still there. I went for the blood test this morning and have to phone at 1:30pm to get the result to get it confirmed. I know it's over, but I'm just wishing it wasn't. The treatment this time round was so awful the thought of a third round is horrible! I felt so different throughout this cycle too. I was so sure it was going to work.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for you Tessie, I am praying  that the call brings you good news....Lots of love Clairexx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Game over for me! The result was negative! I'm really  but was kind of prepared for it! Looks like it's round three for me! Thanks everyone for being so supportive. I couldn't of got to today without your support.

Lucy - Any news? I've been thinking of you all day.

T xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

so sorry hun x


----------



## CLH (Feb 6, 2008)

Really Really sorry Tessie...It is just not fair...I hope you are ok


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Really sorry to see your news Tessie 

Be kind to yourself hun and all the luck in the world for your next cycle,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for your messages. Knowing I have support here makes such a difference. I'm just trying to move on and be positive. Without FF I don't think I could do that! 

On a positive note we have just had our NHS funding come through! We are meeting with the consultant in a few weeks to talk through when we can start our next treatment. It definitely helps knowing our next treatment is around the corner.

Thanks again for everything. Good luck. I'm thinking of you.

T x

P.S Lucy L - are you OK Hun! I've not heard from you in a while. x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Tessie ~ great news about the funding hun....good luck for your appt 

xxx


----------

